# Silloth Rotary Open, 4BBB, 9th July - partner required



## Bratty (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi all,

My partner can't now make the above Open comp, so I'm looking for someone to join me.

09.30 tee and cost is £35. You need to be a member of a club and have a recognised handicap (20 scores and non-lapsed).

I'm 11.1, so not terrible but you may want to set expectations low! 🤣 Also, contrary to popular belief, I no longer swear like a sailor on the course either!

I may also be heading there a day earlier to have a practice round if you wanted to do that too.

First to confirm is in!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Oooooooh 🤔

Edit.
Damn I’m at a gig in London that weekend.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 14, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Oooooooh 🤔

Edit.
Damn I’m at a gig in London that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger. I hope it's a good gig, @Beezerk! 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Bugger. I hope it's a good gig, @Beezerk! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well sort of, it is for the missus really but I've always fancied going to see Pearl Jam so all is not bad


----------



## IanM (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm playing in West Wales the day before, or I'd be there like a shot!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			I'm playing in West Wales the day before, or I'd be there like a shot!
		
Click to expand...

Dammit! Enjoy West Wales.


----------



## IanM (Jan 17, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Dammit! Enjoy West Wales.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I've sent an Open entry in for a place that I haven't been before.. cheap and rubbish compared with Silloth, but Donna is starting to raise an eyebrow about all the Opens!  Unless I can convince her to rent a cottage in the lakes that week and bail on the other one!


----------



## Bratty (Jan 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			Well, I've sent an Open entry in for a place that I haven't been before.. cheap and rubbish compared with Silloth, but Donna is starting to raise an eyebrow about all the Opens!  Unless I can convince her to rent a cottage in the lakes that week and bail on the other one!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! Do that! Lake District is beautiful. And they don't speak a foreign language. 🤣


----------



## IanM (Jan 17, 2022)

Barrow is one all it's own


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 7, 2022)

You sorted a partner yet?


----------



## Bratty (Mar 7, 2022)

Dannyc said:



			You sorted a partner yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, mate. Interested?


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 7, 2022)

It’s a course I’ve wanted play for a while so yeah possibly mate


----------



## Bratty (Mar 7, 2022)

All yours if you fancy it then! No other takers as yet.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2022)

Boys if want a round in the days or weeks before the comp,  I’ve no problem signing yous on 👍🏻


----------



## Bratty (Mar 7, 2022)

davemc1 said:



			Boys if want a round in the days or weeks before the comp,  I’ve no problem signing yous on 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Very kind, mate. I'll let you know for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 8, 2022)

I’m up for this 👍


----------



## Bratty (Jun 5, 2022)

Dannyc said:



			I’m up for this 👍
		
Click to expand...

@Dannyc, you still good for this on 9th July, mate?


----------



## Dannyc (Jun 5, 2022)

Bratty said:



@Dannyc, you still good for this on 9th July, mate?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 👍


----------



## Bratty (Jun 5, 2022)

Dannyc said:



			Yes 👍
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! I won't make it up before then but I sure one of the boys will get you a practice round if you wanted one.
See you there! 👍🏻


----------



## Dannyc (Jun 5, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Awesome! I won't make it up before then but I sure one of the boys will get you a practice round if you wanted one.
See you there! 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate I’ll speak to u closer to


----------

